# Help with Cub Cadet 1200 clutch



## Davidson (May 15, 2011)

I have a Cub Cadet 1200 that I bought in pieces, and I'm having trouble getting it back together. I purchased new clutch parts and a drive shaft, but I'm confused by the wear that shows on the lever (see photo). Where I would have expected a single hole there is a slot, with the lower portion showing wear, apparently from the throw out bearing rubbing on it.

Where should the throw out bearing sit, at the top of the hole or the bottom? Will the wear on the lever be a problem? Does it need to be replaced?

Thanks for any help you can offer. Since I didn't take the tractor apart, and I don't know much about the history of it, and I don't have another one to look at, I'm kind of stuck.

Grant


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Almost looks like its worn pretty bad - are they any CC dealers in the area that could clarify it for you?


----------

